# South Park The Stick of Truth 360 (PAL and NA releases)



## FAST6191 (Mar 3, 2014)

PAL release in third post. http://gbatemp.net/threads/south-pa...-360-pal-and-na-releases.362866/#post-4934085

*South.Park.The.Stick.of.Truth.REPACK.NTSC.XBOX360-iMARS*
Seems like region lock NA is the order of the day. PAL version should be along before too long (7th is street date here)
The repack (the original was out on the 1st of March) is for a good reason as one of the RAR files was broken in the original release.

Enough time has probably passed for the original South Park game to be forgotten and by most accounts they have made a very nice game.

Words from site that may or may not be named for a river
An Epic Quest to Become...Cool.

From the perilous battlefields of the fourth-grade playground, a young hero will rise, destined to be South Park’s savior. From the creators of South Park, Trey Parker and Matt Stone, comes an epic quest to become… cool. Introducing South Park: The Stick of Truth.

For a thousand years, the battle has been waged. The sole reason humans and elves are locked in a never-ending war: The Stick of Truth. But the tides of war are soon to change as word of a new kid spreads throughout the land, his coming foretold by the stars. As the moving vans of prophecy drive away, your adventure begins.

Arm yourself with weapons of legend to defeat underpants gnomes, hippies and other forces of evil. Discover the lost Stick of Truth and earn your place at the side of Stan, Kyle, Cartman and Kenny as their new friend. Succeed, and you shall be South Park’s savior, cementing your social status in South Park Elementary. Fail, and you will forever be known… as a loser.
Key Features

    The Definitive South Park Experience Written and voiced by Trey Parker and Matt Stone, The Stick of Truth brings their unique brand of humor to video gaming.
    An Epic Quest To Become... Cool Earn your place alongside Stan, Kyle, Cartman and Kenny, and join them in a hysterical adventure to save South Park.
    Friends With Benefits Recruit classic South Park characters to your cause.
    Intense Combat Arm yourself to the teeth with an arsenal of magical weapons and mystical armor.
    South Park Customization Insert yourself into South Park with something like a billion character, clothing, and weapon combinations.


*Video* First ten minutes type affair.



*Boxart*



 
*NFO*

```
░                                                                   
                                ░     ░                                                                    
                                 ░   ░░       ░                                                            
                          ░      ░░   ░░        ░                                                                         
                           ░      ░░ SUN░░    ░░                                                                          
                           ░░    ▒ ▓ ░░▒ ░░  ░░  ░                                                                        
                            ░░  ▄▄█▄▄▄▄████▄░░░░         ░                                                                
          ▄▄▀      ░       ░░░  ▐█▀▀▀▀    ██ ░░░░      ░░          ▀▄▄                                                    
         █        ░       ░░░░  ▐█  █  █▄ ██  ▒░░░    ░░              █                                                   
       ██          ░     ░▓░▒   ▐█▄█▀  ▀█▄█▌  ░░░░░ ░ ▒░░      ░       ██                                                 
     ▄██           ░░   ░░░░░░  ▐█        █▌   ░░░░    ░░░░     ░▒      ██▄                                                              
    ░██           ░░░    ▒░░░░░ ▐█  ▄▄▄▄  █▌░░░░░░▒░ ░  ▒░░░     ░░      ██▒                                                           
    ██▓         ░░░▒    ░░░▓░░░ ▐█ ▐▌░ ▐▌ █▌░░░░▓░░░  ░ ░░▓░░   ▓░░      ▓██                                                                 
   ▐███▄       ░▓░░░░   ░░░░░▒  ██▄▐▌ ░▐▌▄██ ▒░░░░░    ░░░░░░░░░░░       ███▌                                                            
    ▓████     ░░▒▓█▄   ░▓██░░  ░ ░█▐▌▒ ▐▌█░ ░███▓░  ░ ░░░░░▒ ▒░░▄▓      ████                                                            
     ▓████ ▓  ░█████▓   ████  ▓██▒░█▌▒▒▐█░▒███████    ░▒█▓░░▓████    ▄▄███▓                                                    
      ▒████  ▓█▓██████  █████ ████▒░▀██▀░▒█████████  ░████░▓███▀   ▄█████▓                                                     
        ███▓    ▄██████ ███████████▒░░░░▒███▓██████▓ ░████▓███▓  ▒██████▓░                                                     
         ░░▒    ████████████████████▓░░▓███▓  ██████ ▒███████▓  ████░ ▓█                                                   
        ▓███    █████▓███████▓██████░░░▒███   ░█████ ░██████  ░█████                                                       
        ████▓   █████░ ██████░▓█████▒  ░███   ░█████ ▓█████   ░████▓                                                       
        ▓████░  █████░  █████░ ▓████░  ░███   ░█████ ░█████   ░█████▒▓█                                                    
        █████░  █████░  █████░  ████▒  ░██████░█████ ░█████    ▀████▒██▓█                                                  
        █████░  █████░  █████░  ████░  ░████▓ ░█████ ░█████     ░███ █████                                                   
        █████░  █████░  █████░  ████░  ░███   ░█████ ░█████       █   ████                                                   
     ▓█ █████░  █████░  █████░  ████▓  ░███   ░█████ ░█████    █     ████▓                                                   
 ██▓▓   ██████▓ █████░  █████░  ████░  ▒███   ▓█████ ░██████  █    ▒█████ ██                                                 
█       ░█████  ██████  █████░  ████░  ░███   ░█████ ░█████▓██  ░██████▀    ██                                             
     ▓▓▓ ░███  ██████  ▓█████░  ████░  ░███   ░█████  ███████░ ░█████▒  ▓▓▓   ██                                           
   ▓▓     ░█   ░████   ██████▓  ████░  ░███▓  ░████░   █████░  █ ██░       ▓▓                                              
  ▓             ░██    ░███▓    ████░  ▓████  ░███░     ███░  ░  █░          ▓                                             
 ▓               ░█     ░██     ░███░  ░███▓█  ░██       █░      ░            ▓                                            
 ▓           ▒▒          ░█      ███░  ░███░    █░       ░      ▒             ▓                                            
  ▓            ▒▒▒        ░      ░██░  ░██░     ░            ▒▒▒             ▓                                             
   ▓▓             ▒▒▒             ░█░  ░█░                ▒▒▒   ▒▒▓▓█      ▓▓                                              
     ▓▓▓             ▒▒▒▒▒         ░    ░            ▒▒▒▒▒    ▒░░▓▒▒▓▓█ ▓▓▓         
        ▓▓▓               ▒▒▒▒▒▒             ▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒        ░░▒▒░▒▓▒▓▓▓            
           ▓▓▓▓                 ▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒  u are here -> ░▒░Earth▒▓█            
       ▄▓▓▓▓▒░ ▓▓▓▓                                          ░░▒░▓▒░▒▓▓█            
▒▒   ▄█▒▓█▒░▓░▒▒  ▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓                          ▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓ ░░▒▓░▓▓▓█        ▒                                               
 ▀▒▒▒█▓█▒▒█░█▓░▒░▓         ▓▓▒                    ▓▓▓           ░░▓▒▓▀     ▓▒▒▒                                                
   ▄█▒▒▒▓▓▒░▓░░░░▒▓░░░░░░░░   ▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒                      ▓▒▒▒                                                   
   ▓█▒▓█▒▒█░█▒▒▒░▓▒       ░░░░░░░░░                                  ▒▒▒▒                                                      
   ▓▓███▓Mars░░▒░▓▒█ <- we are here░░░░░                         ▒▒▒▒                                                          
   ▓█▓█▀▓▓▒▓░▒▒▒▒▒▒                     ░░░░               ▒▒▒▒▒▒                                                              
    ▓███▓▒░░░▒░▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒                    ░░░░     ▓▒▓█████▒                       
     ██▓█▒▓▓░▒░▒▓       ▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒      ░░░▒▓▓█▓█░░▓▓▓███                     
      ██▒▒▒▒░▒▒░                         ▓▓▓▓▓   ░░▓█▓█▓██▓▒▓▓█▓██                   
       ▀▓▓█▓▒                           ▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓█▓▓▓░▒▓░▓░▒██▒▒███                  
                                        ▓▓▓   ▓▒▒▒░░▒░▒▒░▒░▒▒▓█▒▒▒▒█▓                
    ▀▄▄                                  ▓▓▓▓ ▓░▒░█▒░░█▒▓▓▒▒▓▒▒▒█████▓               
▓▓▓  ▀████▄    iMARS PROUDLY PRESENT      ▓▒▓▓░▒░▒▒▒░░▒▒▒▒▒▓▒▓▒▒▓▓█▒█▓        ▓▓     
   ▓▓▓██░████▄                             ▓▓▓▓▓░▒▓▒░░▒▒▒▓▒▓▒▓▓▒▒▓█▓█▓   ▓▓▓▓▓       
      ██░░█████▄                            ▓▓▓▓▓▓░▒░░▒▒▒▓▒▒▒▓▓█▒▓▓▒█▓▓▓▓            
       ██░░██████▄▓▓                         ▓▓▒▓▓▓▓▒░▒░▒▓█▓▒▓▒▒▓▒███▓▓▓▓▓▓            
       ▓██░░███████▄▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓░▒▒▒▒▓▒▓▒▓███▓    ▓▓            
        ▓██░░░███████▄                         ▓░▓▓▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▓▒▒▒▒▒▓▓  ▒▀  ▓▓           
         ▓███░░░███████▓▓▓▓▓▓▓                  ▒░░░▓▓▓▓▓▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓   ▒░▀▓▓           
          ▓▓██░░░███████▓▒▒▒▒▒▓█                 █▒░░░░░░▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓░▓            
            ▓▓███████████▓▓▒▒▒▒█                   ▒▒░░░░░▒▒▒▓▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓ ░            
              ▓███████████▓▓▒▒█                      ▒▒░▒▒▓▓▓▓            ░            
               ▓▓██▓███████▓▓▓                                             ░           
               ▓▒▓▓██████████▄                                             ░           
               ▓▒▒▒▓▓██▓██▓▓▓█▄                                            ░           
               ▓▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓████▓██▓                                           ░         
               ███▒▒▒█  ▓████▀▒▒▒                                          ░         
                 ████      ▓█  ▀▀▒▒▒▒                                     ░          
                                   ▀▀▒▒▒▒                               ░░           
                                       ▀▀▒▒▒▒▒                       ░░░▀            
                                            ▀▀▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒          ░░░░░                
  █▓░                                             ▀▀▀▀▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░░ ▒▀▀       ░▓█       
  ██▓▒░                                                                  ░▒▓██       
  ▐█▀▀▀▀──────┐───────────────────............───────────────────┌──────▀▀▀▀█▌  
  █▌      ▄▓▒░│░▒▓█▀    ......::| Game Summary |::......    ▀█▓▒░│░▒▓▄      ▐█  
  █───────────└───────────────:|. ──────────── .|:───────────────┘───────────█  
  █                                                                          █  
  ▌                                                                          ▐  
        Title.............:    South Park: The Stick of Truth
        Retail Date.......:    04/03/14                             
        Platform..........:    XBOX360                                     
        Region............:    NTSC - uncensored version                                        
        Genre.............:    Role-Playing                               
                                                                          
  ▄                                                                          ▄  
  ▐▓                                                                        ▓▌  
  ██▓▒░░──────┐────────────────..................────────────────┌──────░░▒▓██  
  ▐█▀▀▀▀▀ ▄▓▒░│░▒▓█▀   ......::| Ripper's Notes |::......   ▀█▓▒░│░▒▓▄ ▀▀▀▀▀█▌  
  █▌──────────└────────────:|. ────────────────── .|:────────────┘──────────▐█  
  █                                                                          █  
  ▌                                                                          ▐  
           uncensored version    - bad pack. repacked.
                  enjoy! 
                                                       TRUST YOURSELF!                                                                                
                                                                           
                                                                                
  ▄                                                                          ▄  
  ▐▓                                                                        ▓▌  
  ██▓▒░░──────┐──────────────────..............──────────────────┌──────░░▒▓██  
  ▐█▀▀▀▀▀ ▄▓▒░│░▒▓█▀     ......::| Group News |::......     ▀█▓▒░│░▒▓▄ ▀▀▀▀▀█▌  
  █▌──────────└──────────────:|.  ────────────  .|:──────────────┘──────────▐█  
  █                                                                          █  
  ▌                                                                          ▐  
                                                                                
                  Wanna join our group?                                         
                                                                                
                  We Need:                                                                                 
                  - Supplier who can bring NEW unreleased GAMES or MOVIES 
                  - If you like the game, buy it! We did.
  ▄                                                                          ▄  
  ▐▓                                                                        ▓▌  
  ██▓▒░░──────┐──────────────────..............──────────────────┌──────░░▒▓██  
  ▐█▀▀▀▀▀ ▄▓▒░│░▒▓█▀     ......::| Greetings  |::......     ▀█▓▒░│░▒▓▄ ▀▀▀▀▀█▌  
  █▌──────────└──────────────:|.  ────────────  .|:──────────────┘──────────▐█  
  █                                                                          █  
  ▌                                                                          ▐  
                                        
                               SPARKS - RELOADED
                                                                                
  ▐▄                           ...: Contacts :...                           ▄▌  
   █▄                   ─────────|.──────────.|─────────                   ▄█   
  ░ ███▄                     mail @ find us on irc                      ▄███ ░  
  ▒░ █▓████▓▄    ▄           ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄           ▄    ▄▓████▓█ ░▒  
  ▓▒░ █▓▒██████▄███▓▄     ░▄█▀▓   Nfo by:  K4R   ▓▀█▄░     ▄▓███▄██████▒▓█ ░▒▓  
  █▓▒ ▐█▒░██▀ ▄█▀▀█████▄ ▄██▄░▄▄▄░▄▄ -*--*- ▄▄░▄▄▄░▄██▄ ▄█████▀▀█▄ ▀██░▒█▌ ▒▓█  
  ▐█▓▄ █▓▒░█ ▀█▌░▒▐██████████████▒▓██ 2008 ██▓▒██████████████▌▒░▐█▀ █░▒▓█ ▄▓█▌  
   ███ ▀█▓▒░█▄▀█▄▄████▓▀▀▀▀▓███░▒▓█▌██▀  ▀██▐█▓▒░███▓▀▀▀▀▓████▄▄█▀▄█░▒▓█▀ ███   
    ▀▄░▄ ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀         ▀▀▀▀▀   ▄░░▄   ▀▀▀▀▀         ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀ ▄░▄▀    
      ▀                                ▀▀                                ▀
```


----------



## WiiUBricker (Mar 3, 2014)

This thread reminds me that Gbatemp once had a proper release box, but it never came back after switching the forum software.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 4, 2014)

PAL release is out

*South.Park.The.Stick.of.Truth.PAL.XBOX360-COMPLEX*
The PAL version has been censored for various reasons, http://gbatemp.net/threads/south-park-the-stick-of-truth-censored-for-european-release.362608/ is the GBAtemp thread on the matter.
Video/picture differences (NSFW naturally)
http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2014-03-04-south-park-videos-reveal-censored-content

*Boxart*


 

*NFO*

```
- C O M P L E X -
                                                                  ■
 ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀ █▄▄ ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀
 ▒▓████▀▀██▄  ░▒████▀▀███▄ ▓▒███▀▀███▀▀██▄ ▒▓███▀▀██▄▐█  ▒▓███▀▀██▄ ███▄    ▄█▄
 ▓█████  ███  ▒▓████  ████ ▓████  ███  ███ ▓████  ▐██▐█  ▓████  ███ ▐▓██▌  ▓██
 ▓█████       ▓█████  ████ ▒████  ███  ███ ▓████  ▐██▐█  ▓████      ▐▓██▌  ▐██▌
 ██████       ██████  ████ █████  ███  ███ █████ ▐██▌▐█  █████       ▀███  ██▀
 ██████       ▓█████  ████ █████       ███ █████  ▀  ██  ▓████▀        ███▀█
 ██████  ████ ██████  ████ █████       ███ █████  ▓████  ▀▀▀▐█       ▄███  ▐█▄
 ██████  ████ ██████  ████ █████       ███ █████  █████  ███▐█  ███ ▓███▌  ██▓
 ▀█████▄▄███▀ ▀█████▄▄████ █████   ▄▄▄▄██▀ █████  █████▄▄███▐█▄▄███ ▐▓███ ▀█▀
 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ▀██▀▀▄▄▄▄▄
   ▓                                                                       ▀▓▀
     ▀ ■                     P R E S E N T S   :                          ▄■

                      South Park The Stick of Truth

 ▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▒▄▄▄▄▄

         Region      : PAL                   Languages: English        
     ▄   Size        : 1 DVD                 Genre    : Action         ■
   ■     Platform    : XBOX 360              Date     : 03/2014         ▄
 ▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄░▄▄▄▄▄▄
     ▄                                                                     ■
 
  Release Info:                                                              ▀
  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

  From the perilous battlefields of the fourth-grade playground, a young hero 
  will rise, destined to be South Park's savior. From the creators of 
  South Park, Trey Parker and Matt Stone, comes an epic quest to become... 
  cool. Introducing South Park: The Stick of Truth.
  
   
  Notes:
  ~~~~~~~
  
  -
  

     ▄                                                                    ■
   ■                      Enjoy This Fine COMPLEX Release               ▄
 ▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄░▄▄▄▄▄▄
     ▄                                                                 ■▄ bmx!
```


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 4, 2014)

Games good so far but its bastard hard!!  Dunno whether I'm just getting terrible at these type of games or what.  Battles play out very much like Mario And Luigi RPGs, but its very easy to get wiped out even early on!


----------

